# Autofreier Sonntag Hannover 17.05.2009



## RidingWebster (15. Mai 2009)

Ist vllt. etwas kurzfristig, aber Sonntag ist Autofreier Sonntag in Hannover. Ein paar Jungs und ich wollen uns um 11Uhr unterm Schwanz treffen und dann ein bisschen biken gehen 

Sollen ja wieder Rampen aufgebaut werden!!! 

Wer Bock hat, soll einfach um 11Uhr unterm Schwanz sein oder man sieht sich vllt. an der Leine.


----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2009)

ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (15. Mai 2009)

sehr schön, sind wir schon 2


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2009)

Hallt, 3 , ich auch! Aber das wollten wir ja sowieso machen! und wenn es Regnen sollte geht es in die Yard!!


----------



## RidingWebster (16. Mai 2009)

Hier noch eine kleine Eränzung:

http://jumpjam.de/

achja anmelden muss man sich auch, es geht aber auch nur fahren.

http://jumpjam.de/anmeldung/


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Mai 2011)




----------

